# Unstable comfort wheel



## Hedgies<3 (Dec 2, 2012)

15 days till I get my hedgehog and I want everything perfect! My cage is all set up and I bought a 12 in. comfort wheel. I started to spin it and it tends to wobble a little bit and seem unsafe. Will this be ok for my hedgehog if i secure it to the cage? I know a bucket wheel is a great option. Should I buy that or is there a way to keep the wheel from wobbling (i have a C&C cage)?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A bucket wheel will probably be better for your sanity if you want to spend the money - Comfort wheels are a PAIN to clean, whereas bucket wheels are a snap. However, if you can't afford a different wheel at the moment, even if you return the Comfort wheel first, it should be fine as long as you secure it to the cage and make sure it's steady.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

the comfort wheeel is a BIG pain to clean. if I knew how much of a pain it was to clean I would have gotten a differnt wheel to start off with. I take a peice of fleece and tie it behind the wheel so it doesnt wobble and make noise. the only time the wheel falls over is when Sonic climbs under the extra fleece I have under the wheel to catch the pee and poop. with having the poop in one spot he goes to the bath room in that area by his wheel instead of the rest of his cage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You could try attaching the wheel to the cage.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Like Lilysmommy said - there are ways to make a comfort wheel more sturdy, but it still might not be worth the effort if you have the funds for a bucket wheel. Securing the wheel directly to the side of the cage may also be a pain when it comes to cleaning it. You can try to weigh down the stand so it's more bottom-heavy and feels less flimsy.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Percy's first wheel was the large comfort wheel and I used twist ties to secure it to his cage. I liked that the wheel itself was easy to pop off the stand and I'd toss it in the tub every morning to let it soak for 5 minutes. After a good soak it was easy to clean, but the csw is just a wipe down in seconds. I did try attaching just the wheel to his cage, but it didn't spin as easily, so I decided that keeping it on it's stand and using the twist tie worked just fine. I wouldn't have used it without the twist tie to the cage as it didn't seem steady enough for my big guy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you attach the wheel like Nancy our Admin does it's really no issue whatsoever to remove and clean. She uses a sort of two sided clasp, I'm looking for the picture but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's the picture Larry mentioned.


----------

